

Paypal fee hike. Removing 1.9% rate for business over $100k. - shimon_e
https://cms.paypal.com/cgi-bin/marketingweb?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=merchant/merchant_fees

======
shimon_e
This is months after their UK hike. [http://tamebay.com/2011/07/paypal-fee-
changes-for-september-...](http://tamebay.com/2011/07/paypal-fee-changes-for-
september-2011.html)

Not sure what else has gone up this time around.

